# 97 altima leaking coolant



## vvtli78k (Sep 23, 2006)

i took it to my mechanic, as it was leaking coolant, it started 4 days ago, i refilled the radiator . has not over heated yet, but it is leaking, i took it to a local shop, he pressure tested and told me , it is the water pump. and while i am at it, to change the timing belt also. he quoted me 450 plus taxes. 

i thought the altima had a timing chain.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Altimas have a roller timing chain that drives the internal engine components. You can't see it, from the outside because its internal to the engine. In addition, Altimas, also have two drive belts, and pulleys that drive the water pump, alternator, power steering. Those you can see inside the engine compartment. 

Your mechanic is giving you a quote to replace the water pump and either one or both of the drive belts. 
As a side note, the timing chain should last the life of the car if you maintain it, verify with the mechanic that he or she is replacing the belts and not the chain.

I hope this clarifies everything for you.

Frank


----------



## vvtli78k (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks for your reply, the mechanic specifically said timing belt, cause he said the coolant must have saturated the timing belt, i am taking it somewhere else for 2nd opinion. how much should a job like this cost, replacing the pump and the drive belts?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Seems high, but, I've yet to replace the water pump on my 93 Altima, so I can't tell you how much. I be the parts (pump and belts) are close to $150. DIY and you'll save lots of cash


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

With a Haynes manual and the parts you can do it yourself. The water pump can only saturate the drive belts because the water pump is external and the KA24 has a timing chain that only needs replacement when the guides wear and the tensioner can't maintain adequate pressure on the chains

Troy


----------



## pgardyasz (Dec 27, 2006)

KA24Tech said:


> With a Haynes manual and the parts you can do it yourself. The water pump can only saturate the drive belts because the water pump is external and the KA24 has a timing chain that only needs replacement when the guides wear and the tensioner can't maintain adequate pressure on the chains
> 
> Troy



Hello Troy,

I've been reading the forum and checking out your posts. I'm a new owner of a 97 Altima (89000 miles) which has a "rattle/vibration" noise with the engine running. It does it in Park, Drive, accelerating, coasting, and braking. I think it is either a loose drive belt or the timing chain guide problem that is mentioned on this forum.

My question to you is regarding the timing chain. You mention above it only needs to be replaced when the guides wear. Is there a rule of thumb to follow? Are there so many miles or years, or does it depend on driving conditions? THanks for your help.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I am not sure what exactly your issue may be. It could be the things you listed or several other things that something such as a tune up may fix. It could be an injector or ignition problem or even just something loose. If you are not able to listen to it and diagnose or at least isolate the cause then it may be worthwhile to have the dealer or a good mechanic diagnose the problem. Then you can decide if you would like to fix the problem yourself.

Troy


----------

